# Chinese Millionaire Gets Even with Lambo



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Chinese Millionaire Gets Even*

It appears a Chinese Millionaire who was disappointed at the poor service his Lambo received got even by paying a team to destroy his car with sledge hammers. What a jerk! 

The protest was made to provoke public support and goad the manufacturer to respect his consumer rights. 










Workers hold hammers as they prepare to destroy a Lamborghini Gallardo L140 luxury sports car to mark World Consumer Rights Day in Qingdao city, eastern Shandong province, China on March 15. The car's owner hired people to publicly destroy the vehicle when it failed to function after a service by an official Lamborghini service station. The protest was made to provoke public support and goad the manufacturer to respect his consumer rights. 
Link: http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...rghini-driver-on-destructive-path?pc=25&sp=25 










Workers destroy a Lamborghini Gallardo L140 luxury sports car to mark World Consumer Rights Day in Qingdao city, eastern Shandong province, China on March 15.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll take the wheels


----------



## M. Peck (Jul 23, 2010)

And why he didn't hire the same crew to "handle" the ones that serviced his car?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

dumpedb5 said:


> I'll take the wheels


LOL I was thinking the same thing .. :laugh:


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

firstly if your a millionaire, you should grow the **** up and not act like a little 2yr old and lash out. secondly this guy is lucky I dont know him let alone others know him because he'd have the **** kicked out of him for damaging a vehicle that was built buy hand and a legendary name behind it. And thirdly if your a millionaire why would you buy a Lambo? let alone a gallardo. buy a LFA it's cheaper for shipping lol


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

No Vtec...No Drive!!!

I wish these ppl were sentenced to punishment after performing such a horrid act :facepalm:


----------



## Pitz585 (Apr 29, 2011)

.... I want to cry :facepalm:


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

b5missile said:


> firstly if your a millionaire, you should grow the **** up and not act like a little 2yr old and lash out. secondly this guy is lucky I dont know him let alone others know him because he'd have the **** kicked out of him for damaging a vehicle that was built buy hand and a legendary name behind it. And thirdly if your a millionaire why would you buy a Lambo? let alone a gallardo. buy a LFA it's cheaper for shipping lol


 I 100 percent agree with you


Pitz585 said:


> .... I want to cry :facepalm:


i want to cry as well


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

u think thats totaled?


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbup:


vvdub said:


> I 100 percent agree with you
> 
> 
> i want to cry as well


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I remember seeing this a few months back. :laugh:


----------



## VeeBugTurbo (Jan 31, 2009)

those are the DUMBEST looking "sledge hammers" ive ever seen lol

leave it to Chinese production


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

VeeBugTurbo said:


> those are the DUMBEST looking "sledge hammers" ive ever seen lol
> 
> leave it to Chinese production



They dont say MADE IN CHINA for no reason..
!!!


----------



## Urban_Dubsmith (Aug 8, 2008)

No safety glasses?! Where's OSHA when you need them..


----------



## yc168 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just cried looking at those photos


----------



## AYellowGTI (May 16, 2000)

A Chinese Millionaire, i didn't think that was allowed.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Not really getting even. . . . . .

Super cars are not cheap. If you don't want to pay, don't try to play.


----------



## M3DICAT3D (Jul 27, 2011)

if it runs... id still drive it


----------



## chrisbarnett01 (Mar 21, 2002)

M3DICAT3D said:


> if it runs... id still drive it


 
Haha I'd put the drivetrain in something else. The sound that car makes is amazing


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

chrisbarnett01 said:


> Haha I'd put the drivetrain in something else. The sound that car makes is amazing


 I would fit it snuggly in my B5! :laugh:


----------



## breadvengeful (Jul 29, 2011)

really sick


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

Lower it.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

needs more rs


but seriously id still take the car :thumbup: if he gave it to me lolz


----------



## eazysophresh (Nov 8, 2011)

That will all buff out.


----------



## EuroJerz (May 27, 2010)

What a dumb ass


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Chines millionaire; U do no fix me car, me be mad and smash smash the car.

Lamborghini customer service; after you are done smashing the car, would you like our techs to pick it up and have the collision repair techs make look like new? you would be able to keep a clean title plus we will give you a free oil change.

Chines millionaire; Me hate U long time. 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## West_Coast (Jan 3, 2012)

this brought a tear to my eye :'(


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

VeeBugTurbo said:


> those are the DUMBEST looking "sledge hammers" ive ever seen lol
> 
> leave it to Chinese production


LOL, I didn't notice until you pointed them out....mini hammers


----------



## GLI.Jason (Jan 7, 2012)

lmao :thumbup:


----------



## BillyMagnum (Aug 20, 2010)

wait so did he get anything out of this from lambo? besides a effed up car


----------



## PakitoPaloma (Jan 31, 2012)

:what:


----------



## PakitoPaloma (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. Some people have too much money.


----------



## itsalexlaw (Aug 28, 2011)

b5missile said:


> firstly if your a millionaire, you should grow the **** up and not act like a little 2yr old and lash out. secondly *this guy is lucky I dont know him let alone others know him because he'd have the **** kicked out of him for damaging a vehicle that was built buy hand and a legendary name behind it*. And thirdly if your a millionaire why would you buy a Lambo? let alone a gallardo. buy a LFA it's cheaper for shipping lol


I highly doubt that.. :screwy: 

If he's a millionaire, do you really think a 200k car really matters at all in his budget? It's as if you threw out a McDonalds burger instead of sending it to a poor country with no food. It's irrelevant to him, he destroyed it to make a point- that point being that he wasn't serviced properly and he no longer supports that company. I'm sure he had a great time watching it being destroyed.

On a side note my friend just picked up a Gallardo, it's slower then another buddies STI :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## Ameera Fatima (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish these people should get punishment after doing such a horrible act...
I just Want to cry... My Labo....:banghead::banghead:


----------

